# ipad 2 or ipad 3



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well as title i have been using son's ipad and hocked got iphone 4 and had other iphones also got imac and love it, well seen refurb ipad 2 32gb wifi and all gone i think as at that price would have been great, was looking to justifie ipad 3 price but can't at present want to use pics and video and browsing my sons got good cash back with quidco and tesco direct £20 off and also Club Card points any better way to get a 3 cheaper i know long shot


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Just get the 3 it's only 70 quid more ! If you know a student you can get 15% off at apple stores


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cleancar said:


> Just get the 3 it's only 70 quid more ! If you know a student you can get 15% off at apple stores


Hi thanks but i thought you only got that discount 15% on imac and mackbook? and not ipad as was to popular


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I heard the quailty of screen picture was alot better on the ipad3 , stands out even more when the ipad2 is next to it


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't even think about it...get the 3, you'll only regret it if you don't...

:thumb:

In all honesty, the choice is yours, there are some good deals on the older 2's, I had the 2 (now redeployed to my daughter), was it worth the upgrade? Not really, well for myself even though I did it, there's not a massive difference between both models, sure the camera & screen are much better, but I should've waited until next March when the 4 comes out...

So the question is, have you seen them side by side & more importantly can you justify the additional £££'s?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

cleancar said:


> Just get the 3 it's only 70 quid more ! If you know a student you can get 15% off at apple stores





Derekh929 said:


> Hi thanks but i thought you only got that discount 15% on imac and mackbook? and not ipad as was to popular


Not exactly 15% - iPad educational discounts are available, but they're pretty minimal:

iPad 3 - Normal price:









iPad 3 - With academic discount:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Not exactly 15% - iPad educational discounts are available, but they're pretty minimal:
> 
> iPad 3 - Normal price:
> 
> ...


That what i thought 15% off ipad no chance business discount offered was 3% but looks like tesco route again will be best if i take plunge, it looks like 3% for students as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nortonski said:


> Don't even think about it...get the 3, you'll only regret it if you don't...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


Not seen them side by side but i will take my sons into apple store and try different things with it to compare, thanks


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Derek

I bought an ipad 2 last week for my Father in-law. 32GB Wifi model for £399 delivered. PM me if you want details as they may still have stock. Not refurbed or 2nd hand. :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Get the 3 :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Derek
> 
> I bought an ipad 2 last week for my Father in-law. 32GB Wifi model for £399 delivered. PM me if you want details as they may still have stock. Not refurbed or 2nd hand. :thumb:


Hi thanks just been told father in law just got ipad 3 32gb today so will compare the two in my house fist thanks for the offer, seen the American ones on Amazon for £350 white i think


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi thanks just been told father in law just got ipad 3 32gb today so will compare the two in my house fist thanks for the offer, seen the American ones on Amazon for £350 white i think


Got mine from a retailer in the UK :thumb: Just let me know if you want details, not a prob


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi thanks just been told father in law just got ipad 3 32gb today so will compare the two in my house fist thanks for the offer, seen the American ones on Amazon for £350 white i think


Be careful with ones from the US as you'll likely be stung for import duties.

Both of mine came from the US where they work out about £100 cheaper than UK, but as I work there I just bring them back in my hand luggage. In fact I'm the iPad mule it seems as I've bought back about 10 so far....lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nortonski said:


> Be careful with ones from the US as you'll likely be stung for import duties.
> 
> Both of mine came from the US where they work out about £100 cheaper than UK, but as I work there I just bring them back in my hand luggage. In fact I'm the iPad mule it seems as I've bought back about 10 so far....lol


It was the one's on Amazon uk great feed back led to believe they are American one's by feed back saying that :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Got a ipad 2 for my girlfreind's birthday last month and it's excellent, saying that i have never been able to compare it to a 3. I bet you wouldn't notice much difference anyway unless your a proper computer wizz.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Get the 3.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ipad 3 all day long. Screen is lovely. Ipad 4 will be just round the corner anyway lol,so get it while its still new haha.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Larger capacity iPad2 is the way to go IMO. 

The iPad 3 is much heavier, takes an age to charge and consumes power at an amazing rate. 

I have one of each (as I use them for work) so no vested interest in either model!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Derek your best to try it out. I had a iPad2 but opted to take on a iPad3 because of the faster wifi - I dont have a sim in mine as I have a 3wifi dongle which is perfect to carry around in my purse and graphics - going back to photography so want it for that.

If your not fused then the iPad2 its slighty thinner due to the smaller battery, all this makes it cheaper!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the iPad 2...

since I have. few apple products I decided that I am not going to buy every new version of them, as they seems to be more regular than buses!!!!

so I'll stick with my 2, and get the 4 or 5 when they release them....

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

nortonski said:


> Be careful with ones from the US as you'll likely be stung for import duties.
> 
> Both of mine came from the US where they work out about £100 cheaper than UK, but as I work there I just bring them back in my hand luggage. In fact I'm the iPad mule it seems as I've bought back about 10 so far....lol


Are you aware that what you are doing is a criminal offence - it's called Smuggling.

If you are stopped by Customs (or whatever their current incarnation calls itself) you could be liable for seizure of all of the series of iPads imported, back-lying duty/VAT plus penalties and restoration fees and have a criminal record?

Just because you're got them though Customs doesn't mean you've got away with it.

You're certainly right calling yourself a "Mule" - smuggling ten iPads could be rather costly for you.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I had a 2, now have a 3.

The 3s do have a lovely screen (for the minimal amount that it adds to the user experience).
The camera as much better.....even if you do feel like a gipe using it!
Negligibly thicker.....but noticeably heavier.

For things like this I consider what it's life will be; 2-3 years? If you're buying a year old tech then you need to save 33-50% before it makes sense (in my mind). It looks like the latest software iOS6 will not support the original ipad......so 1.5 years after they stopped selling it you are not getting the latest updates.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looked at both side by side last week, screen and camera are a little better on the 3 but not enoughh to justiry the extra money, ended up getting the 2 saving about £100 and its fine.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had my iPad 2 (64Gb/Wi-Fi) for almost a year now. I'm perfectly happy with it and have no plans to upgrade in the forseeable future - iOS6 is just around the corner, I'm happy for the present.


----------

